# Found 50 blacks today they are poppin



## Ram60 (Mar 28, 2020)

Took pic don't know how to post the pic please help!


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

Where you go to write a message, scroll down to the bottom where the blue bars are. Click on upload a file then choose which folder (photos or gallery). I hope that helps but I'm not too savvy when it comes to technology.
Glad to hear of your good luck!


----------



## Ram60 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Ram60 (Mar 28, 2020)

Can anyone see pic


----------



## ceilvb (May 11, 2015)

Ram60 said:


> Can anyone see pic


Yup I can, nice!


----------



## Ram60 (Mar 28, 2020)

They're poppin on top of the hills.


----------



## Ram60 (Mar 28, 2020)

East side and south side


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

Ram60 said:


> Can anyone see pic


Yes


----------



## MandyW (Apr 7, 2019)

Nice! What county are you in?


----------



## Ram60 (Mar 28, 2020)

R.c


MandyW said:


> Nice! What county are you in?


St Francois


----------



## Ram60 (Mar 28, 2020)

Found 82 today they are popping up!


----------

